# Problem w/ 2015 Fuji Transonic 2.3



## que123456

Fuji Transonic 2.3 Road Bike - 2015

Just purchased this bike for a great price from Performance Bike. This bike is primarily Shimano 6800 Ultegra, except for Oval Concepts 720, hollow forged 6066 arms, 52/36T crankset. Bike size 42. 
My problem is that the chain is rubbing against the inside of the large chain ring when in the two smallest cogs, 2x10 road bike.
help on a fuji transonic - Pinkbike Forum

Is anyone else having this problem? Is there anyway to fix this? Change BB and shimming behind the bottom bracket on the drive side? Change crankset?

Also the front derailluer isn't shifting that smoothly, but Fuji is supposedly working out a fix. 
Need advice on new road bike (Fuji Transonic vs. Gran Fondo)


----------



## AlanE

I experience the chain rubbing against the front derraileur cage when in the big chainring and the 2nd & 3rd largest cogs. Sometimes the trim helps, sometimes it doesn't.

It's very frustrating to be having these problems with the front derraileur. It's function should be simple. You would think that the bike manufacturers would have it down to a science.


----------



## bikerjulio

> My problem is that the chain is rubbing against the inside of the large chain ring when in the two smallest cogs


Meaning you are cross-chained, which is not something to make a habit of. Some rubbing when extreme cross-chained is common. Don't do it.


----------



## AlanE

bikerjulio said:


> Meaning you are cross-chained, which is not something to make a habit of. Some rubbing when extreme cross-chained is common. Don't do it.


I don't consider the big chainring - 3rd cog combination to be extreme cross-chained.


----------



## bikerjulio

try again



> *chain is rubbing against the inside of the large chain ring*


----------



## que123456

Talked to Performance today, they have a fix to adjust the front derailleur line to increase the angle and improve shifting performance. As far as cross-chain line and rubbing, I guess I will just have to live with it and look for other gear ratios on larger chain ring.

Thanks, everyone for you input and your responses.


----------



## AlanE

bikerjulio said:


> try again


Yes, my bad. So I had never ridden in the small chainring - smallest cog combination with my transonic, so I tried it on todays ride. I didn't notice the chain rubbing against the large chainriong, but it was rubbing against the cage. Size 56 frame.


----------



## Father Guzzi Obrian

I think setup is hit or miss with Performance, my friend picked up a Sportif that was supposed to be setup. We got it home and I checked it out. The front derailleur we twisted and it rubbed on basically all cassette gears. The tires had ~40 lbs in them. I needed to fully set up the bike, then it was fine...... Go figure


----------



## Mengtian

I have no problem with mine. I did not know there was a Fuji forum so I posted my review of my Transonic here:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/fuji-transonic-2-3-review-347779.html

Anyway..I seldom go to the large cogs and on my other bike I moved the front dereailer so it does not touch anything...then agian I can't shift it LOL. But I never go to my small ring in Texas. In my other house in NH that is a different story.


----------



## AlanE

Another problem I have with the Transonic 2.3, maybe more of an annoyance than a problem, is that I don't care for the placement of the in-line shift cable adjusters. They have them placed in front of the head tube where all of the cables cross each other, and where you can't see them from the saddle. If you want to make an adjustment on the fly, you have to reach over the handlebars and feel around to figure out which is front and which is rear, and then contort your hand to try and blindly turn the damn things. It would have been much better and more intuitive to locate the adjusters right where the cables emerge from under the bar tape.


----------



## Mengtian

AlanE said:


> Another problem I have with the Transonic 2.3, maybe more of an annoyance than a problem, is that I don't care for the placement of the in-line shift cable adjusters. They have them placed in front of the head tube where all of the cables cross each other, and where you can't see them from the saddle. If you want to make an adjustment on the fly, you have to reach over the handlebars and feel around to figure out which is front and which is rear, and then contort your hand to try and blindly turn the damn things. It would have been much better and more intuitive to locate the adjusters right where the cables emerge from under the bar tape.


I guess that is personal preference. Mine are about an inch apart. One on the right rear and one on the left is Front. I can feel both at the same time so there is no way I can get them confused.

Aside from the inline shift adjusters and the othe issue....are you happy wiith yours? I have only put in 100 miles so far this week with mine and I have not seen any fault yet. I am doing a 60 mile ride in the morning....see how that goes.


----------



## AlanE

Mengtian said:


> Aside from the inline shift adjusters and the othe issue....are you happy wiith yours? I have only put in 100 miles so far this week with mine and I have not seen any fault yet. I am doing a 60 mile ride in the morning....see how that goes.


I would say I am generally happy with the Transonic. The bike's performance and handling met my expectations. The quality is a different story. I just think that certain design aspects could have been better thought out. It's a good bang for the buck. I've put in over 2500 miles so far. However, I've already broken a spoke on the front Oval 527. A friend of mine has also broken spokes on his Oval wheels. At this point I have low confidence in these wheels and am already thinking about replacing them. I'm glad that I opted for the 2.3 rather than a higher spec'd bike with more expensive wheels. I didn't like the saddle, so I replaced it. I initially had problems with the seatpost slipping, so I probably had to exceed the maximum torqueage on the binder bolt. And the whole issue with the front derrailer, especially in this day and age, is very disappointing.


----------



## que123456

AlanE said:


> However, I've already broken a spoke on the front Oval 527. A friend of mine has also broken spokes on his Oval wheels. At this point I have low confidence in these wheels and am already thinking about replacing them.


How much do you weigh, AlanE? Are you an aggressive rider? What type of terrain are you riding in? What wheels would you be considering? 

I am also considering new wheels, just for basic all around use.

budget wheelset: Shimano WH-8600 Nashbar $312, about 150 gm lighter than oval 527

Was hoping to fine some Shimano WH-9000 c24 cl for about $700, but this was the cheapest I could find within the USA. Jensonusa.com $840 Est. 356gm lighter

What do you guys think? Are there any other wheelset I should consider? I weigh 180lbs. Looking for an everyday wheelset that is versatile and durable.


----------



## Mengtian

que123456 said:


> How much do you weigh, AlanE? Are you an aggressive rider? What type of terrain are you riding in? What wheels would you be considering?
> 
> I am also considering new wheels, just for basic all around use.
> 
> budget wheelset: Shimano WH-8600 Nashbar $312, about 150 gm lighter than oval 527
> 
> Was hoping to fine some Shimano WH-9000 c24 cl for about $700, but this was the cheapest I could find within the USA. Jensonusa.com $840 Est. 356gm lighter
> 
> What do you guys think? Are there any other wheelset I should consider? I weigh 180lbs. Looking for an everyday wheelset that is versatile and durable.


I am looking for other wheels as well, but don't have to have them right now. I am most likely less prone to weight issues (135-140 depending on what part of the day). I want a second set that has a more all weather tire in case the roads get wet. That way I can change out wheel sets...one set with slicks and the other more all purpose.

How much did you want to spend? I am inclined to spend about 600-1100, so I have a large range. But then again....buck per perfomance. I do not race and o not intend to race but like to challenge myself on 40 mile plus rides.

54mm rims are appealing still LOL. THey would just look so cool on the Transonic.


----------



## que123456

Mengtian said:


> 54mm rims are appealing still LOL. THey would just look so cool on the Transonic.


If u r ok with 46mm and depending how many points u have left, this seems to be a pretty good deal. With powertap g3 hubs. If the wheels are post 2014, they seem have very good reviews. $1500 Product: PowerTap G3 Reynolds Assault Wheelset - Performance Exclusive

I will prob go for the shimano wh-6800. Doubt I can find anything better for the price. Just looking for some everyday wheels, nothing fancy to beat up.


----------



## AlanE

Mengtian said:


> I guess that is personal preference. Mine are about an inch apart. One on the right rear and one on the left is Front. I can feel both at the same time so there is no way I can get them confused.


Here's a photo of the area where all of the cables emerge from the handlebars. As you can see, the two cable adjusters are right on top of each other. Not a well thought-out design IMHO. I can feel them both at the same time and that is exactly why I get them confused.


----------



## Mengtian

AlanE said:


> Here's a photo of the area where all of the cables emerge from the handlebars. As you can see, the two cable adjusters are right on top of each other. Not a well thought-out design IMHO. I can feel them both at the same time and that is exactly why I get them confused.


Oh, I definitely understand what you are saying. I will take a pic of mine to show how mine is. There is about a3/4 to 1 inch gap which makes it easy for me on my bike to tell the difference.

Now I can see why you have a problem with yours.....A lot closer.


----------



## Mengtian

My pics. You can see they are about an inch apart and the rear is on the right side.


----------

